# Décalage son image AirPlay



## stéphane83 (27 Septembre 2012)

Salut,Depuis quelques temps il y a un décalage bien prononcé lorsque j'envoie le signal audio vidéo de mon iPad vers l'Apple Tv.
Cela se produit surtout lors du visionnage de vidéos en AirPlay ou recopie d'écran.
Il me semble que cela s'est accentué depuis peu.
Avez vous le même problème?


----------



## Lauange (3 Octobre 2012)

Hello

Non. Pas de décalage chez moi (Ipad 2+ATV2)


----------

